# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  من أنواع الكفر

## حكاية روووح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..

هل يعذب من كان شاكا في الدنيا بسبب هذا الحديث أم أنه يموت على الكفر ؟ فحين يدخل هؤلاء قبورهم يعاينون بعض ما كانوا فيه يشكون حين يأتيهم الملكان فيسألان كلاً من هؤلاء: ( فيم كنت؟ فيقول: لا أدري ، فيقال له: ما هذا الرجل؟ فيقول: سمعت الناس يقولون قولاً فقلته ، فَيُفْرَج له قِبَلَ الجنة ، فينظر إلى زهرتها وما فيها ، فيقال له: انظر إلى ما صرف الله عنك ، ثم يُفْرَج له فرجة قِبَل النار، فينظر إليها يحطم بعضها بعضًا ، فيقال له: هذا مقعدك. على الشك كنت ، وعليه مت ، وعليه تبعث إن شاء الله" . [رواه ابن ماجه] .

الجواب :
الحمد لله
من شك في الله ، أو في الملائكة ، أو في الرسل ، أو في البعث ، أو في الجنة ، أو في النار ، أو في شيء مما بلغه عن خبر الله وخبر رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فهو كافر .
قال تعالى : ( وَدَخَلَ جَنَّتَهُ وَهُوَ ظَالِمٌ لِنَفْسِهِ قَالَ مَا أَظُنُّ أَنْ تَبِيدَ هَذِهِ أَبَدًا * وَمَا أَظُنُّ السَّاعَةَ قَائِمَةً وَلَئِنْ رُدِدْتُ إِلَى رَبِّي لَأَجِدَنَّ خَيْرًا مِنْهَا مُنْقَلَبًا * قَالَ لَهُ صَاحِبُهُ وَهُوَ يُحَاوِرُهُ أَكَفَرْتَ بِالَّذِي خَلَقَكَ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ ثُمَّ سَوَّاكَ رَجُلًا) الكهف/ 35 – 37 .
وروى مسلم (27) عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ، عن النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: (أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللهُ، وَأَنِّي رَسُولُ اللهِ ، لَا يَلْقَى اللهَ بِهِمَا عَبْدٌ غَيْرَ شَاكٍّ فِيهِمَا، إِلَّا دَخَلَ الْجَنَّةَ) .
وروى البخاري (86) ، ومسلم (905) عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ: أَنَّكُمْ تُفْتَنُونَ فِي قُبُورِكُمْ ، يُقَالُ : مَا عِلْمُكَ بِهَذَا الرَّجُلِ ؟ فَأَمَّا المُؤْمِنُ أَوِ المُوقِنُ فَيَقُولُ: هُوَ مُحَمَّدٌ رَسُولُ اللَّه ِ، جَاءَنَا بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالهُدَى ، فَأَجَبْنَا وَاتَّبَعْنَا، هُوَ مُحَمَّدٌ ثَلاَثًا، فَيُقَالُ: نَمْ صَالِحًا قَدْ عَلِمْنَا إِنْ كُنْتَ لَمُوقِنًا بِهِ ، وَأَمَّا المُنَافِقُ أَوِ المُرْتَابُ فَيَقُولُ: لاَ أَدْرِي، سَمِعْتُ النَّاسَ يَقُولُونَ شَيْئًا فَقُلْتُهُ ) .
وقال الشيخ عبد العزيز الراجحي حفظه الله :
" يكفر الإنسان بالشك ، إذا شك في الله أو في الملائكة أو في الكتب أو في الرسل أو في الجنة أو في النار، يقول : ما أدري هو فيه جنة أو ما فيه جنة ؟ هو فيه نار أو ما فيه نار ؟ يكفر بهذا الشك " انتهى .
https://saaid.net/Minute/m51.htm


وعلى ذلك يحمل ما رواه ابن ماجة (4268) عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، قَالَ: ( إِنَّ الْمَيِّتَ يَصِيرُ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ، فَيُجْلَسُ الرَّجُلُ الصَّالِحُ فِي قَبْرِهِ، غَيْرَ فَزِعٍ، وَلَا مَشْعُوفٍ ... ) الحديث وفيه : ( وَيُجْلَسُ الرَّجُلُ السُّوءُ فِي قَبْرِهِ، فَزِعًا مَشْعُوفًا، فَيُقَالُ لَهُ: فِيمَ كُنْتَ؟ فَيَقُولُ: لَا أَدْرِي، فَيُقَالُ لَهُ: مَا هَذَا الرَّجُلُ؟ فَيَقُولُ: سَمِعْتُ النَّاسَ يَقُولُونَ قَوْلًا، فَقُلْتُهُ، فَيُفْرَجُ لَهُ قِبَلَ الْجَنَّةِ، فَيَنْظُرُ إِلَى زَهْرَتِهَا وَمَا فِيهَا، فَيُقَالُ لَهُ: انْظُرْ إِلَى مَا صَرَفَ اللَّهُ عَنْكَ ، ثُمَّ يُفْرَجُ لَهُ فُرْجَةٌ قِبَلَ النَّارِ، فَيَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهَا، يَحْطِمُ بَعْضُهَا بَعْضًا، فَيُقَالُ لَهُ : هَذَا مَقْعَدُكَ ، عَلَى الشَّكِّ كُنْتَ، وَعَلَيْهِ مُتَّ، وَعَلَيْهِ تُبْعَثُ، إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى ) وصححه الألباني في " صحيح ابن ماجة " .
قال السندي رحمه الله :
" الحديث يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ مَنْ كَانَ عَلَى الْيَقِينِ فِي الدُّنْيَا يَمُوتُ عَلَيْهِ عَادَةً ، وَكَذَا فِي جَانِبِ الشَّكِّ " انتهى من " حاشية السندي على ابن ماجة " (2/ 568) .

فمن شك في أصل من أصول الإيمان ، ومات شاكا : فهو كافر مخلد في النار ، لا يقبل الله من عبده إلا اليقين . 

والله تعالى أعلم .

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

يزاج الله خير الجزاء

----------


## سماءالأفق

جزاك الله خير الجزاء :27:

----------


## حكاية روووح

يسلموووووو على المرور

----------


## أنثـى

يزاج الله كل خير

----------


## حكاية روووح

جزاكم الله خير

----------

